# White INFINITY G37 paint repair - AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Paint: PPG Automotive Coating system
Polish: Festool 5000 ; Menzerna 83Q/85RD
Tool: SATA spray gun
Cleaner: Meguiar's APC
Coating: Gtechniq C1

This car detailed by us last year, we did C1 coating.









Unfortunately the customer get a little accident...

















*Please note:* The C1 coating can't protect this kind of scratch...

start to take out the parts

























dent repair









First layer use PPG pretreatment (include epoxy)









Electrocoat + primer surfacer

































Again and again...










































Move it to oven









Paste shelter

























































Star to spray basecoat, metal powder and clear coat

































clean all parts

















recover parts

























Because lamp also damage, so repair at the same time









After polish and c1 coating, finish!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Great work ... very nice sparkle in a white paint!


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Very nice :thumb:





burger said:


> Great work ... very nice sparkle in a white paint!


Thanks! This is our first paint repairing job of new service.
The engineer come from BMW Taiwan, he had 10 years of experience. :thumb:


----------



## sockster (Jun 7, 2010)

orion613719 said:


> *Please note:* The C1 coating can't protect this kind of scratch...


:lol:


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

very clean and nice!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful work, looks like the accident never happened, well done :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Absolutely professional, mate... hat's off to you and your crew!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

How cars should be repaired spot on matey ;0)


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Stunning! I wish you were near me...............:lol::thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice to see some companies still care about quality work. Outstanding result:thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Lovely repair, looks very nice.


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

clcollins said:


> Beautiful work, looks like the accident never happened, well done :thumb:





Clever Nickname said:


> Absolutely professional, mate... hat's off to you and your crew!





[email protected] said:


> How cars should be repaired spot on matey ;0)





HC1001 said:


> Stunning! I wish you were near me...............:lol::thumb:





clcollins said:


> Beautiful work, looks like the accident never happened, well done :thumb:





Clever Nickname said:


> Absolutely professional, mate... hat's off to you and your crew!





[email protected] said:


> How cars should be repaired spot on matey ;0)





HC1001 said:


> Stunning! I wish you were near me...............:lol::thumb:





fozzy said:


> Nice to see some companies still care about quality work. Outstanding result:thumb:





Saqib200 said:


> Lovely repair, looks very nice.


Thanks!


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Many thanks for the interesting write up.


----------



## Haverty (Oct 6, 2008)

great work!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Top job, great looking car too. You have some seriously good tradesman out in Asia, I remember having an old Seat rebuilt after some crash damage in Brunei and they did a very similar job. Thanks for posting!:thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Simply excellent work.

Its nice to see such care being taken. :thumb:


----------

